# JoJo's Cuppa



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As you will all know by now I have a sense of humour and always like to have a giggle.... 

These pictures just about sum me up - I love tea, love to smile and I most definitely love my Cockapoos.



















There is a story behind this mug, as when my hubby turned a certain age (40 - I love typing that) his work team bought him this mug as a joke, as they couldn’t believe be owned a dog called a Cockapoo... I think he still gets teased in the office about it ... but he can take it, don’t worry ... I was thrilled with this present and have claimed it as my own


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a nice cuppa tea too, just how I like it


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
:ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought you would like that .. well its sort of cockapoo related .. you are welcome anytime.. I make a lovely strong cuppa here xxxxx

oh and always a wedge of cake on offer too.. I don't do slices


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great mug and a fine cup of tea. I have to start my day with two 'buckets' of strong tea!

Karen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I want a cockapoo mug too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/i+love+my+cockapoo+gifts D


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> http://www.zazzle.co.uk/i+love+my+cockapoo+gifts D


OMG! Where's my purse!!! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .... Great I need a T-shirt and a Cap please .....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We all need one for next years poo fest x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent idea ... they will know we are coming Cockapoo and T-shirts at the ready .. I'll bring my mug and flask


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

I think that Sarah would LOVE one of those!! As we have 2 can you get "I love my cockapooS" lol

:ilmc:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I want one!!!! xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we have cockapoo fridge magnes, cockapoo costers, cockapoo hoodies, cockapoo car stickers, cockapoo keyrings, but i dont think we have a cockapoo mug, 


i have a mug wth Gypsy and Inca on it that i got for christmas one year. 

oh you can get i love my cockapoo iphone backs i remember seeing them somewhere.

wairing one of my cockapoo hoodies at the moment


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want it xxxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is the dogs freezer














coster













this was my first cockapoo hoodie











this is may fave one 











thease ones i dont wair as they are sweat shirts not hoodies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal this so so much fun... I need more cockapoo stuff .. love your grey hoody bestist... just told hubby I need a special dog walking hoody for the winter ..... 

He relied 'Are you still cockapoo'ing me JoJo ... oh and by the way I have updated your blog'.... poor fella hasn't got a chance has he ... I am cockapoo'ing him all ways


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Kendal i love the 'Team Cockapoo' sweatshirt! Where is that from?  What great fun stuff,Jo Jo i want a mug


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:first:Kendal you win the prize for mostest cockapoo stuff on the forum.... a bit brave of you to post the picture of you in your sweatshirt with the paw prints on your "puppies"


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> :first:Kendal you win the prize for mostest cockapoo stuff on the forum.... a bit brave of you to post the picture of you in your sweatshirt with the paw prints on your "puppies"


 hey if i can walk round town wairing it i think i can post it on the internet lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pixie said:


> Kendal i love the 'Team Cockapoo' sweatshirt! Where is that from?  What great fun stuff,Jo Jo i want a mug


they were all presents from my mum but i think she got most from http://shop.cafepress.co.uk/cockapoo


the team cockapoo is a very small logo on the sweat shirt i just took a close up photo to get the words


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Kendal. We definitely need a Forum for recommended items which someone else suggested a few days ago. We need to get all of these links in one place. Hey Jojo, how about a section in your blog? (nice to see the link on your signature bar ).

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Thanks Kendal. We definitely need a Forum for recommended items which someone else suggested a few days ago. We need to get all of these links in one place. Hey Jojo, how about a section in your blog? (nice to see the link on your signature bar ).
> 
> Karen xx


What a fab idea..  anyone fancy guest posting 

As for the signature bar, I listened to your request to add it Karen... but I did ask Dave if he minded before I added it ... as I wouldn't want to push it on anyone, this is my favourite forum and I love my cockapoo friends on here, so if anyone is not happy with it there, just PM me and I will remove it, no problem xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> As you will all know by now I have a sense of humour and always like to have a giggle....
> 
> These pictures just about sum me up - I love tea, love to smile and I most definitely love my Cockapoos.
> 
> ...


I want one!!!!!!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Amanda you sound like my daughter lol although that seems to have changed to "i need one "


----------

